# small white flower



## RichD (Nov 8, 2020)

My early Spring lawn is covered with these small white flowers. Smaller (and too early) than clover, Fine stem, no leaf to speak of. What is it?


----------



## RichD (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## jperm47 (Jul 29, 2020)

Might be hairy bittercress from another thread where it was ID'ed


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Yep. 
https://extension.psu.edu/lawn-and-turfgrass-weeds-hairy-bittercress


----------

